# 8 of 10 of world's top IQs believe in god



## BANDERSNATCH (Aug 4, 2014)

haven't been able to spend the time on here that I used to, but when I read this I had to share with my forum 'geniuses'.       If only 1 of 10 believed in god it would be noteworthy, but 8 in 10???        And, 6 or the 8 theists are Christian.    

http://www.examiner.com/article/of-...least-8-are-theists-at-least-6-are-christians

I'm sure you guys are smarter, though    

Anyway....thought I'd share and I sure miss you guys.   I'll try to get on more during some of the least busy days and see what the latest topic is.

Bandy


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 4, 2014)

Welcome back. I'll bet most of them believed in Santa, or the tooth fairy, or something akin to that as children, or still perpetuate those myths on their children during the holiday seasons. 

Belief in something does not constitute existence of something.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Aug 4, 2014)

but it does say that the smartest people in the world are on our side        and no adults believe in Santa...or the toothfairy.    I'd think that by now you guys would have stopped using that reasoning.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 4, 2014)

One of them is a Tea Party Republican.  If it turns out that the rest are Liberal Democrats would you go join the DNC?  Or would you say that being smart doesn't necessarily make them "smart"?  What if it turns out that one of them is afraid of ghosts?  Will you start believing in ghosts?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Aug 4, 2014)

how do you know that i'm not already?


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 4, 2014)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> how do you know that i'm not already?



Just a good guess.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 4, 2014)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> but it does say that the smartest people in the world are on our side        and no adults believe in Santa...or the toothfairy.    I'd think that by now you guys would have stopped using that reasoning.



Then you missed the real meat of my post that was located in the second sentence, and instead replied to the jovial portion meant to keep the mood light.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 4, 2014)

So, proof of a God can not be far away.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 4, 2014)

The take away:  "People who are capable of complex, higher thought are still susceptible to superstition.".


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 4, 2014)

One of my brother's professor colleagues has a 175 IQ and runs away from bugs like a little girl.  What does that mean?


----------



## 660griz (Aug 4, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> One of my brother's professor colleagues has a 175 IQ and runs away from bugs like a little girl.  What does that mean?



Some folks are just good test takers.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 4, 2014)

So 6 of the 10 are Christian. Are the 6 the right ones or the 4?
Let me guess......


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 4, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> So 6 of the 10 are Christian. Are the 6 the right ones or the 4?
> Let me guess......



"Millions of satisfied customers can't be wrong."


----------



## bullethead (Aug 4, 2014)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> haven't been able to spend the time on here that I used to, but when I read this I had to share with my forum 'geniuses'.       If only 1 of 10 believed in god it would be noteworthy, but 8 in 10???        And, 6 or the 8 theists are Christian.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/of-...least-8-are-theists-at-least-6-are-christians
> 
> ...



Not everyone on the planet has taken an IQ test.
Of the small percentage that have, of the 10 highest KNOWN IQ's  8 of them happen to believe in a God.

What were the IQ's of the 2 that do not believe in God?

This study comes to mind:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...63-scientific-studies-stretching-decades.html

A new study claims to have conclusively proved that the more intelligent a person is the less likely they are to believe in God.

Psychologists Miron Zuckerman and Jordan Silberman of the University of Rochester and Judith Hall of Northeastern University have published their review of 63 studies conducted between 1928 and 2012 in this months Personality and Social Psychology Review.

While they admit their findings are 'not new', the psychologists embarked on a systematic analysis of almost one hundred years of studies into the correlation between intelligence and religiosity and found that atheism is rife among clever people.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 4, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> So 6 of the 10 are Christian. Are the 6 the right ones or the 4?
> Let me guess......



Can't say as neither their IQ, nor their belief, are objective proof of anything other than their IQ's and levels of belief.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 4, 2014)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Can't say as neither their IQ, nor their belief, are objective proof of anything other than their IQ's and levels of belief.



That about says it all.


----------



## Israel (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes, the Lord is powerful enough to save even smart people.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 4, 2014)

Israel said:


> Yes, the Lord is powerful enough to save even smart people.



Only powerful enough to save 8/10 smart people.


----------



## Israel (Aug 4, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Only powerful enough to save 8/10 smart people.


It ain't over...till it's over.
Hope is a good thing bullet.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 4, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Only powerful enough to save 8/10 smart people.


Well, the Bible tells us that "the LORD'S portion is his people". He gets His portion and won't take any more.


----------



## Israel (Aug 4, 2014)

gemcgrew said:


> Well, the Bible tells us that "the LORD'S portion is his people". He gets His portion and won't take any more.


Amen, salvation is of the Lord.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 4, 2014)

gemcgrew said:


> Well, the Bible tells us that "the LORD'S portion is his people". He gets His portion and won't take any more.



Is that what that means...? I'll have to ask Jacob


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 4, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Is that what that means...? I'll have to ask Jacob


You may have to ask Esau.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 5, 2014)

> Originally Posted by StripeRR HunteRR View Post
> Can't say as neither their IQ, nor their belief, are objective proof of anything other than their IQ's and levels of belief.





bullethead said:


> That about says it all.


Well we know that but Im guessing the author was depending on that not everybody knows that. 
Otherwise it would just be a pep rally with no one there.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 5, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Well we know that but Im guessing the author was depending on that not everybody knows that.
> Otherwise it would just be a pep rally with no one there.



It's a glad-handing piece meant to invigorate the converted. 

They might get a few more people to be curious about what these people saw, but it all boils down to the same universal truth. 

Faith and belief are in the mind of the beholder, and nowhere else. You can share your experiences with someone else, but if they aren't already experiencing faith in the subject for themselves, you have no hope of converting them. 

Religion is another matter entirely.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 5, 2014)

gemcgrew said:


> Well, the Bible tells us that "the LORD'S portion is his people". He gets His portion and won't take any more.



So the whole of humanity isn't God's people? 

I was always lead to understand that God loved all people and would take them all to heaven so long as A) they're repentant and B) come to Him through Jesus. 

Is that not the case?


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 5, 2014)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> So the whole of humanity isn't God's people?
> 
> I was always lead to understand that God loved all people and would take them all to heaven so long as A) they're repentant and B) come to Him through Jesus.
> 
> Is that not the case?



Not to speak for Gem, but I understand him to believe in predestination.  Some people are destined for He11 from the beginning of time.  It seems a cruel and unjust belief to me but it is logically consistent with the powers that the Bible attributes to God.  

It is a "Do as I say, not as I do" or "It's a God thing.  You wouldn't understand" kind of God.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 5, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> Not to speak for Gem, but I understand him to believe in predestination.  Some people are destined for He11 from the beginning of time.  It seems a cruel and unjust belief to me but it is logically consistent with the powers that the Bible attributes to God.
> 
> It is a "Do as I say, not as I do" or "It's a God thing.  You wouldn't understand" kind of God.



Predestination would also seem to alleviate anyone from any personal responsibility for their actions, to me. Do what you want and have fun doing it. If you're bound for heaven then you'll go, and if you're bound for hades then there was nothing you could do to stop it. 

I think the whole of the "Test" theory to be cruel and unusual. Who gives a test that you can't study for, haven't been taught the subject matter of, and starts it from the moment you open your eyes on the world? 

Either God doesn't hold the test to be as indicative of us as other tests are held to be, (read: that the test isn't weighted against our soul) or he's unimaginably cruel for doing that to us, IMO.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 5, 2014)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Predestination would also seem to alleviate anyone from any personal responsibility for their actions, to me. Do what you want and have fun doing it. If you're bound for heaven then you'll go, and if you're bound for hades then there was nothing you could do to stop it.
> 
> I think the whole of the "Test" theory to be cruel and unusual. Who gives a test that you can't study for, haven't been taught the subject matter of, and starts it from the moment you open your eyes on the world?
> 
> Either God doesn't hold the test to be as indicative of us as other tests are held to be, (read: that the test isn't weighted against our soul) or he's unimaginably cruel for doing that to us, IMO.




As I understand it, witnessing is more like an indicator that one is saved just like all the other stuff a saved person is commanded to do. I suppose if someone thought they were saved but didn't do the things they are suppose to do then that is an indicator that they aren't really saved. 

Too bad for them.

Indeed, what if someone believes in the Christian god but believes that they are a vessel of wrath; built for evil?  How should they be viewed?  Like me for instance.  Perhaps God put me here with all my built in doubt and semi-convincing arguments in order to test the faithful.  

Too bad for me, but glad that I could be of service.


----------

